# Celeste and meteor shower CLOSED



## GreenBacon (Jun 1, 2020)

Come and visit celeste and stay for some wishes. Kicks is here and Able Sisters is open. I also have a small selection of real and fake art that will be sold from my storage so no inventory list will be posted. All art will be 6 nmt each and limited to one per visitor.
No entry fee but tips are appreciated 
Please reply and I will send dodo code


----------



## wearebap (Jun 1, 2020)

hello! id like to come please ^^
right now im going to do a trade but afterwards i will fly to you


----------



## xMartin (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I come for Celeste please? 
Martin from Domingo


----------



## Bowserlab (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I visit


----------



## lars708 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey I would love to come if possible!


----------



## nenemona (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit please. Thank you!


----------



## bluemusicgrl (Jun 1, 2020)

I too would like to visit


----------



## Cyku (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to visit and catch some stars ^^


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 1, 2020)

I would love to come too  Salomé from bibouland


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 1, 2020)

I would love to talk to Celeste. Might wish upon a few stars while I'm there, too!


----------



## Muddy (Jun 1, 2020)

I would like to come please 

Kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 1, 2020)

I love all the interest it will be a few to let some people filter out thanks for your patience


----------



## IrishSarah (Jun 1, 2020)

Are you still open? I would love to call over if so!


----------



## Vadim (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## djc3791 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to come over 

Donna from Ruatha


----------



## ACNLOswald (Jun 1, 2020)

hi! i’d love to visit
milky from gotham


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 1, 2020)

would love to visit if there's space!


----------



## Sid (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to come too!


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to visit please.


----------



## Yorli (Jun 1, 2020)

Would love to visit please!


----------



## grah (Jun 1, 2020)

May I visit too?^~^


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 1, 2020)

I would love to drop by if you're still available!


----------



## carackobama (Jun 1, 2020)

I’d like to visit please!


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jun 1, 2020)

Me please, if you are still taking people!


----------



## k1234_acnh (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 1, 2020)

So someone didn't go through the airport to leave so I'm going to have to reset after the people still in get some stars


----------



## Luigibro (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey! I'd like to visit please.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't know if I missed/did something but would still love to visit if you allow me?


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm also going to reopen ables


----------



## grah (Jun 1, 2020)

Tysm ^~^


----------



## Luigibro (Jun 1, 2020)

May i visit please.


----------



## Rize (Jun 1, 2020)

Oo yes pls ^^


----------



## GreenBacon (Jun 1, 2020)

So I'm open again sorry to anyone that was waiting please let me know if your still interested


----------



## Reploid (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


GreenBacon said:


> So I'm open again sorry to anyone that was waiting please let me know if your still interested


----------



## helbels (Jun 1, 2020)

i’d like to visit when you’re free!


----------



## Ireuna (Jun 1, 2020)

Meme


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 1, 2020)

Could I stop by too please? Thanks!


----------



## swagdra (Jun 1, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Restin (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I join the queue too?


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 1, 2020)

Nevermind, thank you!^.^


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 1, 2020)

If still possible, I'd like to visit


----------



## drchoo (Jun 1, 2020)

Would like to visit if you're still opened!


----------



## LennyShelly (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to visit uf you're still open!


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 1, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still available


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 1, 2020)

I’d like to visit if still open


----------

